# Wie mache ich jetzt weiter?



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei mich in JSF/JSP einzuarbeiten.
Als IDE benutze ich Netbeans. Um einen gewissen Einstieg zu bekommen habe ich auf der netbeans.org Seite ein paar Tutorials zu dem Thema gemacht (um genau zu sein dieses hier incl der Untertutorials: Klick! ) .

Warum ich das mache? Ich habe eine Idee für eine Seite/Community und will das mit Java realisieren.
Ich habe also mal etwas rumprobiert und eine Seite nach meinen Vorstellungen entworfen (Register Forms, diverse Statische Seiten,...).
Nun fehlen mir jedoch ein paar unumgängliche Sachen auf die man in der Realität nicht verzichten kann.
Das Tutorial welches ich gemacht habe war ganz gut um zu sehen wie man Daten einlesen und auch wieder ausgeben kann. Jedoch fehlt mir im Moment noch die Datenbank Anbindung. Im Moment sind alle Daten nur temporär in den Beans gespeichert. Wie schaffe ich es die Daten nun auch in einer Datenbank zu speichern?

Außerdem habe ich im Moment noch Verständnissprobleme. Ich müsste ja abfragen ob ein User eingeloggt ist. Aber wie mache ich das? Ich kann ja nicht jedes mal ein Flag setzen wenn sich ein user einloggt, oder? Das muss doch irgendwie einfacher gehen. Über eine Session oder so, oder? Habe da noch relativ wenig Ahnung, versuche es aber zu verstehen.

Grüße


----------



## MarcB (9. Feb 2009)

Community mit Java? Lass das lieber sein, denn du wirst 
1. Niemals alles selber implementieren wollen / können  und bei der Vielzahl an Frameworks evtl. den Überblick verlieren (als Anfänger).
2. Keinen vernünftigen Hoster zu vernünfitigen Preisen finden.
3. Unheimlich viel Zeit darauf verwenden Dinge nachzubauen die es für andere Sprachen schon gibt. 
Z.B. das Thema Sicherheit: Ich nehme an deine Community muss über eine Benutzerverwaltung mit Passwörtern usw. verfügen. Höchstwahrscheinlich können die Nutzer da auch selbst was eingeben, was dann dargestellt werden soll.  Allein schon der Aufwand das ganze sicher zu machen (ich rede von XSS, CSRF und Konsorten) ist unglaublich hoch.

Sachen wie PHP sind da sehr viel weiter verbreitet und es gibt unzählige fertige Skripte/Frameworks...
Wenn du (wie ich) kein PHP magst kannst du dir mal Sachen wie Ruby On Rails ansehen, da gibts für alles ein Plugin/Gem. Hoster für Rails sind auch auf jeden Fall billiger zu kriegen als für Java. Dann kannst du auch bei der Netbeans IDE bleiben.


Versteh mich nicht falsch, Java-Web Entwicklung hat schon seinen Sinn, aber den sehe ich eher im Enterprise als im Web 2.0-Bereich.

Falls du es trotzdem so machen willst, hier die Antwort auf die Frage, wie du die Daten in die DB kriegst: www.netbeans.org/kb/60/web/customer-book.html


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2009)

Rails habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, jedoch fand ich Java am schönsten zum schreiben.
Mit PHP kann ich nicht viel anfangen... Ich mag die Struktur davon nicht.

Das Problem bei Rails war, dass ich fast nur Tutorials gefunden habe von älteren Rails Versionen. Die aktuelle Version z.B. hat das will-paginate nicht mehr mit drinnen und dann ist das für einen Noob wie mich dann nicht so einfach da gut rein zu kommen.

Du hast recht: User sollen etwas eingeben, bearbeiten und das auch wieder löschen können. Wegen XSS habe ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine größeren Gedanken gemacht, da es wenn man achtsam ist nicht zu schwer ist das zu filtern denke ich.
Aber Sicherheit geht natürlich vor. Es soll in meinem Portal/Community ja auch um Geld gehen.
Gibt es gute Rails Tutorials (dafür bin ich wahrscheinlich im falschen Forum) die den Einstieg in Portale/Communities gut beschreiben? Ein Webblog in 15 min habe ich (bis auf die Paginierung) schon geschafft^^.

Welche Bücher sind zu empfehlen? Von Head First gibt es jetzt wohl auch ein Rails Buch. Die sollen wohl ganz gut sein. Gibts da schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## MarcB (9. Feb 2009)

will-paginate ist ein Plugin/Gem. Das was früher drin war war einfach paginate.

Naja Literatur zu Rails ist fast nie aktuell. Allerdings gibt es grade seit diesem Jahr das Railsway Magazin. Das kostet nicht viel und bringt einen Einsteiger enorm weiter. (Dort wirst du auch erfahren, warum es eben nicht trivial ist XSS zu filtern)

Ansonsten ist evtl. das Wiki ein guter Einstiegspunkt.

Bin allerdings selbst noch nicht allzu erfahren in Rails, habe nur ein größeres Projekt damit gemacht. Hatte aber meinen Spass dabei.


----------

